# Portable compressor on the move



## Patrude (Jan 15, 2016)

Anything but fancy here, I just got tired of moving my not so portable air compressor. The base is scrap red oak, mobility comes from 4 reused lockable Castors. The upper framework is white pine. Not fancy by any means but my back is already feeling better

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 15, 2016)

Good job.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 15, 2016)

Heck of a nice way to do that. I might have to do something like that for my "portable" generator....


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 23, 2016)

Very nice. Those compressors are a beast to move around all the time. That is a great little idea


----------



## frankp (Feb 17, 2016)

Very nice. I bought one of the cheapy Husky set-ups that came with a 20 gallon compressor and a bunch of cheap tools for $150 or something at the big box store. Been working great for 10 years, but sometimes wish I had a smaller one to move around. At least until I'm actually using my tools, then I like turning the compressor on once and then the "silence" of not having it constantly turning on. 

This is a good solution for adding some much needed mobility to the "mobile" compressor.


----------

